# Attila Balogh Odyssey Guitars



## Sundog Kid

I just realized, after about a week of being on here, that I may find what Ive been seeking for years - Other owners of Attila Balogh guitars.

I own a 78' 400 custom by this amazing company. They built guitars in Vancouver from 77 until the early 80's (from what Ive read), and my guitar literally saved my life when i was 16. 

Anyways, enough of the sniffles, I've always wanted to buy a couple more, but can barely find owners, let alone guitars for sale.

Heres a pic of mine for reference:

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/01golfgl/GUITAR GEAR/IMG_0994.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/01golfgl/GUITAR GEAR/mahoddesy.jpg

Solid ash body, 3 piece neckthrough, 24 fret, sd dimarzios, gold plated grover tuners, solid brass hardware. 3 phaze toggles, 2 tone 2 volume, heavy as sin, but what a bad ass playing guitar.


----------



## Mooh

Very nice indeed. I always felt the same way about my first Beneteau. A lifesaver when I had a couple of rough years and it always gets the job done.

Good luck on your search!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jimi D

The other guitarist in one of the bands I play with has an Atilla... bought it when he was 17... when he was 25, he was living with a woman who had a couple kids and they managed to snap the neck right off at the body... he couldn't afford to have it fixed, so he reattached it himself with bolts and wood screws he put through the neck pickup route... he still has the guitar with a piece of sheet metal screwed in over the neck route to hide all the crap he did "fixing" it, and technically it's still "playable", but I think the scale is whacked! It's certainly never been the same since...


----------



## WEEZY

There's a guy on my local CL that is trying to sell this beauty: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/msg/1568869986.html


----------



## cheezyridr

weezy you have an awesome avatar :food-smiley-004:


----------



## geckodog

I have what is the remains sadly of one of these guitars. As the story goes, the previous owner of it found it too heavy, so they decided to cut some of the body off. That really didn't do much to lighten it because of all the hand hammered brass hardware that's on it. Someday soon I am transforming it into my own design. I would post a picture but it's just so sad to see.


----------



## Jimi D

WEEZY said:


> There's a guy on my local CL that is trying to sell this beauty: http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/msg/1568869986.html


sigiifa Trying to sell it? At that price?!? No he's not...

I'm sorry, but $3800 for an unknown prototype by a virtually unknown Canadian luthier doesn't qualify as naive... it's bloody ridiculous. I'd be embarrassed to let everyone on the Internet know I was that flippin' stupid. 
hwopv


----------



## WEEZY

Jimi D said:


> sigiifa Trying to sell it? At that price?!? No he's not...
> 
> I'm sorry, but $3800 for an unknown prototype by a virtually unknown Canadian luthier doesn't qualify as naive... it's bloody ridiculous. I'd be embarrassed to let everyone on the Internet know I was that flippin' stupid.
> hwopv


Agreed! It's been up there a looong time.


----------



## Sundog Kid

Jimi D said:


> sigiifa Trying to sell it? At that price?!? No he's not...
> 
> I'm sorry, but $3800 for an unknown prototype by a virtually unknown Canadian luthier doesn't qualify as naive... it's bloody ridiculous. I'd be embarrassed to let everyone on the Internet know I was that flippin' stupid.
> hwopv


Yeah I contacted that guy. 1) its not a 1 of 1 prototype. I met a guy where I live a long time ago, who owned that exact model guitar, same finish and everything. We became quick friends based on our two guitars. 

I know these guitars may be rare, but to throw a story like that out there, is just plain insulting!


Thanks for the replies guys. Everyday, I'm enjoying this forum more and more.


Oh, I'd consider buying broken Atitila's too, js.


----------



## zach5150

I'll send you a PM. We may have something to discuss!


----------



## Ripper

A bass player friend of mine uses an Attila bass exclusively and loves it. He also pickuped up an old bolt neck Attila guitar that is actually fairly decent.


----------



## zach5150

Does anybody on this forum know Sundog Kid (the OP)? I've got an Attila that I'm thinking about selling so I PM'd him. But, checking his profile, it looks like he's only been a member for a couple of weeks and his last login was a few days ago. I'm hoping I can get a hold of him to let him know.


----------



## jjones

Could you post pics of the guitar ? I'm in the Denver area and only discovered these guitars recently. Been researching but don't see many at all.


----------



## roadman

I had an Attila...lower end model that was given to me by Lindsay Mitchell of Prism...Lindsay had a deal with Attila where he provided design ideas and received a bunch of guitars as payment...he had at least 10 including a double neck...mine was knocked over and the head broke off...had it repaired but ended up selling it...many years ago.....

not sure what guitar he's playing in this old shot..


----------



## Willowsbrook

*Odyssey*

Bought a beauty about 10 yrs ago in a pawn shop, has an equaliser and the binding is amazing. I believe it's a 78, bird's eye maple, on Mahogany, through body neck and with an ebony fretboard and Longsata head stock. Buttons, knobs switches etc are usual brass. DiMarzio pick ups..geez they are loud..not sure if it's all original but seems to be.Have been watching a resurgence in popularity since, I'd like to post a pic but not sure how to. Anyone wishing to see it can mail me.
Cheers,
Derek


----------



## Steadfastly

It looks like the Craiglist ad is gone. The owner of the guitar probably took it down or the ad timed out.

BTW, that is a nice guitar. Is the neck a little wider on it than normal?


----------



## Cjjeep

Hi All,
I am brand new to this forum and I am also very new to the electric guitar but have become totaly interested in building one and I am a lefty. So I bought this one and was told a little history on it and would like to get as much information as I can. I was told this is a Attila Balogh Odyssey, can anyone confirm? I know it is not much yet, a blank canvas if you will. I would like to know if it is a Attila Balogh Odyssey, what model, what pickups as much as I can find out about it. Any help any of you can provide would be greatly apreciated.

Here is the link to the body/neck that I bought Awesome lefty project guitar South Nanaimo, Nanaimo


Cheers
Cjjeep


----------



## steve6

*Attila Balogh Odyssey guitar*



Sundog Kid said:


> I just realized, after about a week of being on here, that I may find what Ive been seeking for years - Other owners of Attila Balogh guitars.
> 
> I own a 78' 400 custom by this amazing company. They built guitars in Vancouver from 77 until the early 80's (from what Ive read), and my guitar literally saved my life when i was 16.
> 
> Anyways, enough of the sniffles, I've always wanted to buy a couple more, but can barely find owners, let alone guitars for sale.
> 
> Heres a pic of mine for reference:
> 
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/01golfgl/GUITAR GEAR/IMG_0994.jpg
> 
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/01golfgl/GUITAR GEAR/mahoddesy.jpg
> 
> Solid ash body, 3 piece neckthrough, 24 fret, sd dimarzios, gold plated grover tuners, solid brass hardware. 3 phaze toggles, 2 tone 2 volume, heavy as sin, but what a bad ass playing guitar.




I have a 1977 Odyssey with a case that I might be interested in parting with. Four years ago i discovered that the pickups had corroded internally (from storing in a musty basement). I took it to a luthier near Vancouver and had him put brand new original type di marzio's in, he straightened a slight twist in the neck and cleaned up the frets. This guitar is now the charm that it was when I bought it in 1978 and the pickups sound nice and warm (even through a solid state Fender amp). Its effortless to play and has only a few minor scratches in the back from the previous owners belt buckle (not through the finish). All brass metal with that cherry red color. Its ser.no 097 and will post some pics if you'd be interested. Good luck on your search wither way.


----------



## tdog

*Here's one for you.*

Hi, Someone here in Edmonton has one listed on kijiji. I didn't know much about it, and found this thread as I googled it. 

Rare Vintage Guitar - Strathcona County Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Strathcona County Canada.


----------



## Thecollector*

I'm close to purchasing an odyssey attilia. No idea about the guitar only that it was a small vancouver based guitar company. If pictures are necessary let me know and i'll post some. I am curious of what the model is and its rare-ity.


----------



## Renagade

*Odyssey 78-130*

I've bought a 78-130 off of my old boss. It was in a band I guess and the previous owner smoked, so it's got some burning on the head, and the head was snapped off at some point, but properly repaired. It took me two months to find out what brand it was though. The logo, I think, is a little damaged, but no idea considering the lack of information on the brand. I paid $200 for it, not sure if I got screwed, but with 2 humbuckers, it is a great instrument!! I love having it around.


----------



## danspiel

*New Odyssey website*

Hello, check out www.odysseyguitars.com and let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Willowsbrook

*Odyssey guitars new web page*

what a great idea..please continue..also the guy who $200.00 for it...that was a criminal steal...amazing.
cheers,
Derek


----------



## bobb

Whatever happened to the giant guitar they built for promotions?


----------



## roadman

http://atcguitarworks.com/products/attila-custom-guitars/ it appears the Attila name has been resurrected....


----------



## ledfloyd

Odyssey Electric Guitar Strat for sale - $80[SIZE=-1] [/SIZE]

http://Odyssey Electric Guitar Strat for sale - $80 Yeah I was disappointed too. ><


----------



## DizzyBee

*Still have mine*

The new Odyssey site looks interesting. I wonder if they are just older pictures or newer guitars in same style. Still have mine from when I worked for a Peavey distributor in the 70's that carried a few of the Odysseys. Had the catalog sheet for many years. It was actually advertised as the "Lindsay Mitchell" model.


----------



## oddesy

I have a Oddesey Bolt on neck , Grover tuners needs serious work, pick ups bolted to a pickgaurd , I have Intonaton problems. Price is almost free, will trade for a decent Capo. I always thought this guitar would be a collectors item, but after seeing your collection. It desereves a good home. If your Interested email me at [email protected]


----------



## loudtubeamps

I had an Attila bolt on back then. It was Ok, but I aways wanted one of the neck through models.I think I saw one years ago at the 12th Fret in Toronto , a green one, not sure of the model , for around $600.00 Nice guitar! 
Cheers, d


----------



## Lee Clayton

looking to purchase an Odyssey guitar, please email me: [email protected]


----------



## Clement-C

Hi. Just heard about this brand... and having found this topic, I thought I'd bring it up. Is anyone willing t part with theirs for a decent price, or knows of someone who is? Just heard about these recently from an old friend of mine whose bandmate used to play one, and would at least like to get my hands on one or play it. Reply to this thread or drop me an email at [email protected]. Thanks folks!


----------



## AnneDromeda

Does anyone have any parts? Specifically, I am looking for the brass block and bridge. 
Thanks!


----------

